# Dog Shammy Dryer?



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone own this dryer or has anyone tried it? 

Dog Dryer by Dog Shammy|Variable Speed for only $167.77|Made in USA

I found this review: Dog Dryer Comparisons in Variable Speed Design
(There are a few other reviews but at least one was a paid review so I discounted that!)

Thanks.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

"Shammy"??? Well in any review that I wrote it would get an epic fail for it's corporate bastardization of common language. 

A piece of mountain goat skin that dries things by soaking up water may be pronounced 'shammy' but it's always been spelled 'chamois'.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Never heard of it. You can get good, well known dryers for less than that. B-Air Bear or Metro Air Force sell models cheaper than that.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Never heard of it. You can get good, well known dryers for less than that. B-Air Bear or Metro Air Force sell models cheaper than that.


Yes, I know there are other manufacturers and I own a Metro Air dryer. I asked about this _one _in particular because of the review and the fact it's a _variable speed _dryer made in America. I'm not at all familiar with this company, but based on my research, $168 is a good price for a _variable speed_ dryer with these features. (My concern is that it's too good of a price.)

I posted to see if any of the groomers out there have come across or used this dryer. 

Thanks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cranky with me today?  sorry. Just trying to be helpful...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Cranky? Huh? :dontknow: I was clarifying my initial post in order to get more comprehensive input on the Shammy Dog dryer in the provided link. I need one because I might be grooming two 8 lb pups, and my Metro dryer is a single speed and loud. It's a blaster!

The Dog Shammy is a variable speed dryer that was reviewed against the Metro and B-Air Bear, which are both more expensive, etc. (see review link)


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I too had looked at this a year or so ago. Came across it being promoted on a personal dog blog, offering a 10% off code. I emailed this person to ask about her personal experience with the dryer, and about the quality being she had bragged about it on her blog. Well, I received a very rude reply, stating she never had used it. Soooo, not being able to find any other info about it, I dropped it.
I still am trying to figure out what what dryer would be best for my 3 dogs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> .... *I might be grooming two 8 lb pups,* and my Metro dryer is a single speed and loud. It's a blaster!
> 
> The Dog Shammy is a variable speed dryer that was reviewed against the Metro and B-Air Bear, which are both more expensive, etc. (see review link)


What?! Puppies?! Dish! When, where, why, how, whose!! _Puppies?!!_

:focus:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> I too had looked at this a year or so ago. Came across it being promoted on a personal dog blog, offering a 10% off code. I emailed this person to ask about her personal experience with the dryer, and about the quality being she had bragged about it on her blog. Well, I received a very rude reply, stating she never had used it. Soooo, not being able to find any other info about it, I dropped it.
> I still am trying to figure out what what dryer would be best for my 3 dogs.


Was it this Blog by chance? I sent her an e-mail about the dryer and will hope for the best. (I don't like that it's a paid review.) Dog Shammy review

Here's another one: Review of Dog Shammy Dog Dryer - Variable Speed

Hopefully we'll both find an acceptable variable speed dryer, and soon.  The Chris Christensen Kool Dry model is an option but it's encased in metal, and per a few sites, polymer is preferable. The Double K Air Max is similar to CC's and also sounds promising. The bonus is that it's approximately $220 versus over $300 (retail) for the CC. 



> *Chagall's Mom* said:
> What?! Puppies?! Dish! When, where, why, how, whose!! Puppies?!!


Not puppies! LOL Just really small miniature poodles who are light as feathers.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I THINK it may have been the first link. Not 100% sure, but I do believe it was a paid review.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'll let you know if I hear back from her. I need a dryer NOW, but I'm not sure I want to take a risk on this one. I wish I'd splurged on the CC variable speed dryer during the Group Buy. It was a decent discount, and the filters (etc.) were also discounted and only "one per case."


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I'll let you know if I hear back from her. I need a dryer NOW, but I'm not sure I want to take a risk on this one. I wish I'd splurged on the CC variable speed dryer during the Group Buy. It was a decent discount, and the filters (etc.) were also discounted and only "one per case."


I was wondering about the CC dryer also. Geez, why is it so darn hard to decide on a dryer!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Okay, the "That Mutt" Blogger said it's a great drier and she'd recommend it, as she stated on her Blog. However, she can't say how well it holds up as she doesn't bathe her dogs very often (short hair) and when she does, they usually air dry.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are not wanting to spend a lot of money you could just buy the one speed metro quick draw.Metro Air Force Quick Draw Pet Dryer | PetEdge.com

I use it on my standard poodle pups, I usually hold them on my lap and dry them with it. They get used to the noise and strength.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> If you are not wanting to spend a lot of money you could just buy the one speed metro quick draw.Metro Air Force Quick Draw Pet Dryer | PetEdge.com
> 
> I use it on my standard poodle pups, I usually hold them on my lap and dry them with it. They get used to the noise and strength.


I already suggested that and got in trouble for it. :aetsch:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CM, you didn't get "into trouble." What are we, twelve? :aetsch:

Okay, I seriously wish I had an airplane and a banner! LOL 
*I already OWN a Metro single (one) speed dryer. *


I _specifically _want (need) a *variable speed dryer* for a myriad of reasons, but specifically, to groom smaller dogs who are afraid of the Metro Air dryer. It's not a cost issue. I'm willing to spend whatever it takes to get what I want, but I came across this Dog Shammy dryer, and I'm worried it's a "too good to be true" scenario due to the low price and paid reviews. It was rated as the "best" variable speed dryer per that one site and thus my interest.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rowan said:


> What are we, twelve? :aetsch:
> 
> *I already OWN a Metro single (one) speed dryer. *


I knew you owned a metro dryer but wasn't sure what type. The quickdraw has lower horsepower and air flow then the other single speed metro dryer...I didn't like the review you got on the Dog Shammy dryer. It seemed odd that someone would recommend a dryer they rarely used and usually let their dogs air dry. I would think if it was a great product more people would have heard of it on this forum. So I was just offering another option.

And Don't I wish I was twelve....I would do so many things differently this time around (I'd only want to be twelve if I still knew what I know now though!)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> I knew you owned a metro dryer but wasn't sure what type. The quickdraw has lower horsepower and air flow then the other single speed metro dryer...I didn't like the review you got on the Dog Shammy dryer. It seemed odd that someone would recommend a dryer they rarely used and usually let their dogs air dry. I would think if it was a great product more people would have heard of it on this forum. So I was just offering another option.
> 
> *And Don't I wish I was twelve....I would do so many things differently this time around (I'd only want to be twelve if I still knew what I know now though!)*


You and me both! Can you imagine? LOL :biggrin: 

I'm really kicking myself for not getting the CC Kool Dry. I thought about it and decided I'd spent enough on shears, so I didn't get it. There are just so many variable speed models and not many comparison reviews. Laube has a decent one too! I need a consumer's digest type report on dog dryers.


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Shammy Dryer*

Rowan, Hi there I'm not on here very often but happened to see your question about the shammy dryer. I purchased a bike dryer from a company located in KY and I think they are one in the same. It is called the Bike Shammy and looks just like the dog dryer. It was not bad but it took forever to dry Kess and she was just a puppy, about an hour plus. I ended up purchasiing a K9-II because it was just taking too long with the other. I do still use it to dry feet when we come in the house and for blowing out the crud from between my car seats though. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

kime1701 said:


> Rowan, Hi there I'm not on here very often but happened to see your question about the shammy dryer. I purchased a bike dryer from a company located in KY and I think they are one in the same. It is called the Bike Shammy and looks just like the dog dryer. It was not bad but it took forever to dry Kess and she was just a puppy, about an hour plus. I ended up purchasiing a K9-II because it was just taking too long with the other. I do still use it to dry feet when we come in the house and for blowing out the crud from between my car seats though. Hope this helps.


THANK YOU!  That helps a lot. I think I'll continue my research and will consider the Double-K or the Chris Christensen variable speed models.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I have the Double K Challengair and it has a high and low speed setting. I have the Extreme in blue Challengair™ EXTREME™ Dryer

It does have 2 speeds as advertised, but both are quite loud. That being said, I really like it. My husband jokes that he will use this instead of the leaf blower to clean the yard!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My B-Air Bear also has two settings, high and low. I use both. Before I had my stand dryer, I used the low setting for doing the ears and topknot.

I will be getting the K-9 II with heat whenever I have the money to buy a new force dryer. Can't justify it right now, though!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I was thinking about this one with the variable speed option:
Double K ChallengAir Airmax Dryers -- Pet Grooming Dryers | PetEdge.com
Challengair™ Airmax® Forced Air Dryer

or this one if I do another CC group buy--also variable speed: 
Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years

or maybe this one, which is variable speed and has an on/off switch:
Laube Magnum Dryer Variable speed (3 year motor warranty) Includes hose, fluff & blast nozzles.

DECISIONS!


----------



## lost (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, I found this site: bestdogdryer.com
and they promote dog shammy dryers over there, but I have some feeling, that they overkilled it.. that site looks like "who ever types 'best dog dryer' to the google will get to our dog shammy dryer site" (I did..)
Therefore I'm not sure what to think about Dog Shammy dryers..

Anyone tried it?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would highly recommend the CC variable mini/pup for what you need. They don't have a metal outside & so are vary quiet. I have had a Metro too slow, challenge air 2 speed so hot it melted the hose & I would get rid of my Dri Eaze as well but it is my 2 nd back up. My Eaze Dry 3 rocks but is more power then what you want. 2 thumbs up for the variable CC pup.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm totally late to this party, but I just came on here to see if anyone had used the Dog Shammy dryer! I took my standard to a local pet store that had one with two speeds and it was way to loud for my boy. He just hated it! He even hates a regular hair dryer on his face. I was hoping for a quiet, reasonably priced variable speed dryer. It's tough to justify $300+ for grooming one poodle in my house, but I guess if I compare it to $80 per groom... Unfortunately my DH doesn't see it that way since he figures I'm managing with a hair dryer at the moment.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

EmilyK said:


> I'm totally late to this party, but I just came on here to see if anyone had used the Dog Shammy dryer! I took my standard to a local pet store that had one with two speeds and it was way to loud for my boy. He just hated it! He even hates a regular hair dryer on his face. I was hoping for a quiet, reasonably priced variable speed dryer. It's tough to justify $300+ for grooming one poodle in my house, but I guess if I compare it to $80 per groom... Unfortunately my DH doesn't see it that way since he figures I'm managing with a hair dryer at the moment.


If he's having trouble with this head being dryed try putting cotton buds in his ears and wrapping a towel around them (I use an absorber) It's usually the sound that bothers them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a CC pup dryer. I love it and it is not loud. I have a toy but it probably has enough oomph for a standard.


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the Airshammy that is made by the same company, without the variable speed. Would I buy it again?? No! I ended up buying the K9II with heat and wish I would have just spent the money from the start. The Airshammy is by the door to blow off feet when the grass is wet or sand from the beach.


----------

